# Got back to painting! Been a few months!



## Many Eyes

New husky jerk DHJ12, had some fun with them.


----------



## Many Eyes

Many Eyes said:


> New husky jerk DHJ12, had some fun with them.


All eyes came up with this colors scheme, for a simple color it just look so good!


----------



## Many Eyes

Real image perch, need a little more practice but not to bad for first one.


----------



## Many Eyes

Real image bass, pretty happy with it.


----------



## All Eyes

Lookin good! It's about time you broke out the airbrush again. It's been a while.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John! The new airbrush worked pretty good!! More pics to come


----------



## Scorpio V

What brush are you using?


----------



## Many Eyes

I have 5- 2 paasche siphon feed, I use for spraying clear and epoxy bass coat. 
2 paasche talon gravity feed and I just got a new iwata eclipse gravity feed. 
I use automotive urethane paints and clear coats. Sprays so much nicer than water bass.


----------



## Many Eyes

A couple more custom painted rapalas


----------



## Tbomb55

Many Eyes said:


> New husky jerk DHJ12, had some fun with them.


Here I was hoping for nudes.


----------



## Many Eyes

Well Just finishing this project up. It’s not a lure, but it was a fun little project...


----------



## All Eyes

It turned out great! Nice job.


----------



## All Eyes

Also I turned your other picture. Hurt my neck looking at it.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John!! I need a little more practice but I’m getting there... it was definitely a fun project...


----------



## Many Eyes




----------



## Many Eyes

Finally got my new baits tested and painted... they run very well. Ready for a little fish slime on them!!
Home made from design to paint.
Bigger one is 6” long deep diver wide body. 
Then there is 4 3/4 deep diver wide body
Then 4 3/4 deep and shallow narrow body.


----------



## Many Eyes

Couple more completed. Few more getting ready for the wheel. Need to get all tested before we put the pool away!! Lol!!


----------



## Many Eyes




----------



## Many Eyes

Testing my new baits


----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures Custom Baits


----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures Custom Made Baits


----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures Custom Baits


----------



## Many Eyes

They catch walleye!!


----------



## Many Eyes

Testing a new lure this morning! Accidentally caught a bass... lol!! Must be a good lure!! Lol!!


----------



## All Eyes

Hate it when that happens. You just want to check out the action and the stupid fish won't leave it alone.


----------



## Many Eyes

I know!! Dang fish!! Can’t have they see I’m trying to work!!! Lol!! Geez!!!


----------



## Many Eyes

My lure Templets from 4.8” long to 14” long going to be a fun winter!! Definitely have to stock up on more cedar!!!


----------



## Many Eyes

Test my new 8” cedar musky bait.. shallow diver wide body 


Test A 8” Cedar Musky Bait


----------



## Many Eyes

Testing My New Cedar 8” Shallow Diver Narrow Body Musky Bait


----------



## Many Eyes

A new 8” cedar deep diver wide body. Really happy with this one..


----------



## Many Eyes

Some rapala husky jerks I painted this summer


----------



## All Eyes

That purple head bait is too cool! Really nice job on that one.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John!! Pretty happy with it! Spinning last epoxy coat now!!


----------



## Many Eyes

8” cedar wire thru wide body shallow diver


----------



## Many Eyes

8” cedar wire thru narrow body shallow diver


----------



## All Eyes

Nice work Shaun!


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John


----------



## Many Eyes

20” in the works! 
2 -12” wide body and shallow body design. More to come


----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures Musky Lures


----------



## Many Eyes

Been a little bit since I put anything on here... so the video above is my Musky line of lures. 8” 10” and 11” cedar baits. All hand made by me and my design lure!! Any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## All Eyes

Those look awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks fonz!!! I am real happy with them!! Testing video coming soon!!


----------



## Many Eyes

11” SS Lures Cedar Musky Lure


----------



## Many Eyes

12” SS Lures Musky Lure Test


----------



## Many Eyes

11” SS Lures Musky Test


----------



## All Eyes

Looking good! Get them puppies going 4-6 mph and see how the ski's like them.  Every year at this time I look forward to running new baits in the spring. Wish I had an indoor pool.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John!! Yep, going to get them in a few hands and see if they catch em!!!


----------



## Many Eyes

8” cedar wide body shallow diver bait done.. with rattles.


----------



## Many Eyes

New 14” cedar narrow body design with 3 hole line tie lip


----------



## Many Eyes

New 14” cedar wide body 3 hole line tie lip musky bait 







View attachment 291069


----------



## Many Eyes

New 12” cedar wide body 3 hole line tie lip musky lure


----------



## Many Eyes

Test swimming 

12” Cedar Musky Lure By SS Lures


----------



## All Eyes

Got a chance to meet up with Shaun (aka Shaggy, aka Many Eyes) this week. Found some open water and swam a few baits. Very impressed with his latest paint/finish work and the actions of his new designs.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks Eyes!!! Glad we got to hang out!! Looking forward to getting back and making some baits together!! 
Here are some new cedar baits, 4 3/4 long deep and shallow diver baits. And rattle also...


----------



## Many Eyes

Back







to drawing board.. redesign lip slots and 8” & 10” deep diver lip slots


----------



## Many Eyes




----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures Musky Baits


----------



## Many Eyes

Cedar baits 6” deep divers, 8” shallow divers, 8” deep divers, 10” shallow divers, 10” deep divers. Test swim 

SS Lure Cedar Baits Test Swim


----------



## All Eyes

Looking good Shawn! I really like the divers at 3:50.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John!! I’m pretty happy with them... hopefully the people like them too!!! Lol!!


----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures New Colors Play.


----------



## Many Eyes

8” deep divers ready for the Minnesota musky show.


----------



## All Eyes

Good looking stuff Shawn.


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John!!


----------



## K gonefishin

Those are sick pm me the specs


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## Many Eyes

20” cedar display piece! Will be at the musky show in Minneapolis.


----------



## Many Eyes

Show baits pretty much done.. gotta get them packed up!


----------



## Many Eyes

One last swim before musky show at then end of month. 

Musky Bait Final Swim for the musky show


----------



## Many Eyes

A couple more baits getting ready for epoxy.


----------



## Many Eyes

6” Cedar Baits


----------



## Many Eyes




----------



## Many Eyes

View attachment 350137
View attachment 350139


----------



## Many Eyes




----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures Repaints And A Custom 8” Jointed


----------



## JamesF

Those are really nice!


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks James!!


----------



## All Eyes

Awesome work Shawn


----------



## Many Eyes

Thanks John!! A lot of work to go!! Lol!


----------



## Many Eyes

6” deep diver aluminum lip, all natural!


----------



## Many Eyes

7” dive and rise testing still in progress!


----------



## Many Eyes

SS Lures 10” deep diver musky bait.
Cedar 10” bait, wire thru construction, aluminum 2 lip tie lip. Dives 30ft plus


----------



## HappySnag

Many Eyes said:


> SS Lures 10” deep diver musky bait.
> Cedar 10” bait, wire thru construction, aluminum 2 lip tie lip. Dives 30ft plus
> 
> View attachment 468093
> View attachment 468094
> View attachment 468095


look very nice,i would use 2 single inline hooks,beter hooking and more durable hooks..
check the picture in tred,bulk treble hooks..


----------



## JamesF

I like the pin on the lip. Does it change the action and depth?


----------



## HappySnag

JamesF said:


> I like the pin on the lip. Does it change the action and depth?


it change the angle off the lip and go deeper,more water resistance.


----------



## JamesF

I was reading an article about how lips work, by someone that provided plenty of great advice and help on here . The science is very interesting.


----------



## Many Eyes

HappySnag said:


> look very nice,i would use 2 single inline hooks,beter hooking and more durable hooks..
> check the picture in tred,bulk treble hooks..


Thanks! I will have to look into! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Many Eyes

I will get some videos of the different action here one day and post it...


----------



## Many Eyes

some new bottle opener lures


----------



## Many Eyes

8” cedar shallow diver 
Aluminum lip, thru wire construction.


----------



## Many Eyes

8” Cedar deep diver 
Aluminum 2 pin line tie lip. Thru wire construction.


----------



## All Eyes

Great looking stuff Shag!


----------

